# Alternative Sportarten 2012



## Dart (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

es geht ja schon wieder schnell im Jahr voran und ich möchte hier die Tradition confused:) der letzen Jahre wieder wachrütteln, mit den Bike-Freunden auch mal andere Sportarten kennen zu lernen bzw. vorzustellen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre die Teilnahme an einem Jedermann-Baseball-Turnier. Wir finden diesen Sport klasse und er macht als Spass-Turnier auch für ungeübte richtig Laune.

Die Neunkirchen-Nightmares richten voraussichtlich am 28.07. ein entsprechendes Turnier aus, an dem wir im letzten Jahr mit unseren Nachbarn teilgenommen haben. Die hatten alle mordsmäßig Spaß und wollen auch dieses Jahr wieder mitspielen.

Bisher war die Teilnahme kostenlos und ich gehe davon aus das es auch dieses Jahr so sein wird. Der Verein hat während des Turnieres ein tolles Catering und bessert damit seine klamme Kasse auf. Unser Sohn spielt dort seit mehr als 10 Jahren Baseball, daher kennen wir die Regeln ganz gut und würden als "Coach" herhalten können.

Für eine Mannschaft werden mindestens 9 Spieler benötigt. Vorab können wir auch mal an einem Wochenende auf den Baseballplatz und das Schlagen, Werfen und Fangen mit dem Handschuh üben.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir eine Mannschaft stellen könnten.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2012)

Das liest sich ja sehr gut. Schade nur das es an einem Samstag ist. Oder wann fängt das an. Vielleicht kann ich ja doch.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (30. Mai 2012)

Da es ein Turnier mit Vorunden und Ausscheidungsrunden sein wir, dauert es bis in den Nachmittag. Bei einer starken Mannschaft schaffen wir natürlich den Einzug ins Finale .


----------



## Dart (30. Mai 2012)

Ach so, das Material wie Schläger, Handschuhe, Bälle und Helme werden gestellt. Ich habe auch für das "Training" zugriff darauf.


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2012)

Helm wäre sicherlich gut 

Ich hätte Lust und frage auch Mirja mal, ob sie dabei wäre.

Schön, dass die "Tradition"  weiterlebt...

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (30. Mai 2012)

Nach knapp 3 Monaten USA und sogar einem Live-Spiel in Toronto habe ich die Regeln zwar immer noch nicht verstanden, aber das macht das Ganze ja eigentlich nur noch interessanter 

Hätte auf jeden Fall auch Interesse!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Freckles (30. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich super an. Do simmer dabei! Vlt kann ich den Peter ja auch überreden


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2012)

Super!!!!
Wollten wir ja schon vorletztes Jahr machen.
Muß leider arbeiten, vielleicht nehme ich Urlaub und wäre dann dabei!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Dart (3. Juni 2012)

Super ,

Da werden wir ja ein schlagkräftiges Team zusammen kriegen.


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2012)

Moin,
gibt es einen aktuellen Stand?

wieviele Leute müssen wir sein?

Startgeld?

Training  ?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2012)

Gut, dass Du das wieder nach vorn geholt hasst. Habe mir gestern die Platzbelgung besorgt, um ein Wochenende zum trainiern zu finden. Heute Abend muss ich die freien Platzzeiten noch mit unserem Terminkalender synchronisieren, dann schreibe ich hier ein paar Vorschläge rein.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Startgeld fällig wird.

Eine Mannschaft besteh aus 9 Spielern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2012)

Das Baseball-Turnier findet am 28.07. statt und ich habe nun einige Termine, an denen der Baseball-Platz frei ist, um mal ein paar Bälle schlagen und fangen zu können.

Ich kann auf das ganze Material wie Schläger, Handschuhe und Bälle zugreifen.

Sonntag 15.07.
Samstag 21.07.
Sonntag 22.07.

Also alle Interessenten bitte melden, damit wir einen Termin festmachen können.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2012)

Superprojekt! ³ Ich feile noch an meiner Technik vom No-Pedal to Leave-Contact-to-the-Pedal to the Beat-the-saddle-with-the-Plauze-Trick vom F-Way... So mer's Familisch einbinden können gebe ich laut... LG, der Pete, Fan der Wohnmobilgemeinschaft...


----------



## Dart (26. Juni 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Superprojekt! ³ Ich feile noch an meiner Technik vom No-Pedal to Leave-Contact-to-the-Pedal to the Beat-the-saddle-with-the-Plauze-Trick vom F-Way... So mer's Familisch einbinden können gebe ich laut... LG, der Pete, Fan der Wohnmobilgemeinschaft...


 
Wär super, wenn Ihr dabei sein könntet. Was macht denn der Rest der JFFR ? Hättet Ihr nicht auch Lust?


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2012)

Die Trainngstermine passen bei mir leider alle nicht. Vom 13. Bis 22. Juli bin ich in Urlaub.
Aber ich lerne schnell  ich nehme dann am 28. eine Schnelleinweisung....

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Freckles (27. Juni 2012)

Die Termine passen bei uns leider auch nicht, aber wir halten es wie Melli, die Schnelleinweisung am 28.07. muss es tun .

Oder wir machen die Cheerleader! Mit Röckchen und Glitzerpuscheln


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Oder wir machen die Cheerleader! Mit Röckchen und Glitzerpuscheln



Äh..... also diese Option käme jetzt für mich persönlich nicht in Frage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (27. Juni 2012)

Hi ihr Beiden,
würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr am 28. dabei wärt. Klar kriegt ihr das auch ohne Extratraining hin.
(Wobei ich euch gerne mal mit Röckchen und Glitzerpuschel sehen würde)

Gruß
Anja


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2012)

Den Wunsch haben auch schon mehrere geäußert....


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

Cheffe der JFFR is da in Urlaub! Schade.


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> (Wobei ich euch gerne mal mit Röckchen und Glitzerpuschel sehen würde)
> 
> Gruß
> Anja


 
Ich hab´da schon ein Bild im Kopf 
(blödes Kopfkino, das werde ich heute nicht mehr los)


@ Yogi: Schade, dass Du nicht kannst, das wird eine lustige Veranstaltung


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

Glaube ich, aber wir fahren am 16. und kommen erst am 23. zurück! Super Schade!
Die Cheerleader hätte ich auch gern gesehen!


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Glaube ich, aber wir fahren am 16. und kommen erst am 23. zurück! Super Schade!
> Die Cheerleader hätte ich auch gern gesehen!


 
Na, dann könntest Du / Ihr aber trotzdem bei dem Turnier mitmachen, das findet erst am 28.07. statt. Die anderen Termine sind nur Vorschläge für ein "Training".


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe von der Sportart üüüüüüüberhaupt keine Ahnung!


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich habe von der Sportart üüüüüüüberhaupt keine Ahnung!


 
Na, dann hasst du ja was mit den meisten gemeinsam.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

OK,ich denke drüber nach!


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2012)

...wird als Zusage gewertet 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuiiiii


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> OK,ich denke drüber nach!



Alternativ kannst auch Du den Cheerleader machen ;-) so, jetzt geht auch mein Kopfkino nicht mehr aus.....


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

Das hättest Du gern, hä? Wir sehen uns ja Samstag!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2012)

mit Puschel  ?


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

mmmmhhhhhhhhh


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2012)

Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage: im Röckchen


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2012)

@Melanie: Auftrag notieren: Kamera einpacken!


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2012)

Wird gemacht! Vielleicht möchtest Du ja dann auch im Röckchen kommen!?!?!?


----------



## AnjaR (28. Juni 2012)

Jetzt habt ihr's geschafft: ich seh alle nur noch im Röckchen auf'm Bike mit Puschel!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

Auja Samstag schon  mal Probe tragen. 

Gruß Yogi


----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2012)

Moin,
machst du für´s Training noch einen Doodle auf?

Oder gehen wir vollkommen "unbeleckt" aber mit Puscheln auf den Platz? 

Auch eine Art, den Gegner zu verwirren 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2012)

Hier haben mers für den Yogi schon mal Bildmaterial in Sachen BIKEROCK- Bildersuche Google wirft folgenden Alptraum raus:





Den Singlespeeder hat der Cheffe schon - Strumpfmaterial bitte bei der Gattin erfragen...und: NEIN! Da will ich nicht beisein.....


----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn jetzt dabei?

Jörg
Anja
Carsten
Mirja
Melanie mit Puschel
Yogi und
Pete mit Röckchen
Angela ohne Röckchen 
Micha mit Verspätung
???
???

Uwe?
Thomas?
Ralf?
Chris?
Tom?

Freiwillige?

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt dabei?
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Wer macht denn schon freiwillig etwas mit uns


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2012)

So, habe mal auf Carstens Anregung meinen ersten Doodle erstellt:

http://www.doodle.com/w7iz22e9fnbcrds4

Wir hoffen auf rege Teilnahme!!!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2012)

9 Leute brauchen wir, oder?

grüße und danke 
C.


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, 9 Leute is korrekt, aber fallssich nicht genug finden ist das kein Problem, wir werden schon "Füllmaterial" finden


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich seh' die Jungs vonne "Freiwilligen Feuerwehr" schon gröhlend jubeln... Gilt marineblau als Feuerwehrrocktauglich?... Eher etwas bedächtig, der Pete


----------



## Righty (13. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Dart, hast du meine E-Mail bekommen?


Grüße,
Righty


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Righty,

ja, habe ich, danke .

An diesem "Event" kann jeder mitmachen, ist ja schließlich ein öffentliches Forum hier. Nach dem Doodle hat sich allerdings noch außer meiner Frau keiner für ein "Training" eingetragen. Also trag Dich doch im Doodle mit ein, vielleicht kommen dann noch einige dazu.

Für das Turnier werden wir auf jeden Fall eine Mannschaft voll bekommen. Bei dem ein´ oder anderen sind ja auch noch Kinder dabei (oder Angela?).

Ich komme aus Seelscheid, wenn Du mal im Naafbachtal fahren willst, melde Dich, dann kann man sich ja mal treffen.

Gruß


----------



## Righty (13. Juli 2012)

So, bin jetzt auch bei Doodle eingetragen 

Du musst mir/uns noch verraten um wieviel Uhr das Training am Sonntag los gehen soll.

Über das gemeinsame Radfahren können wir ja dann am Sonntag quatschen...


Grüße,
Righty


----------



## Seelrider (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jörg,

eine schöne Idee mit Baseball und sicher lustig. Ich würde auch teilnehmen, bin aber am 28.07 nicht im Lande.
Schlagt die Bälle nicht mit den Bikes, dafür gibt es spezielle Schläger. Aber Jörg wird euch schon alles erklären.

Schlag, den Ball !


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Na, dann hasst du ja was mit den meisten gemeinsam.



Die JFFR kann puscheln - lasst die mal dran GLAUBEN
Wir haben alle Source-Codes vom Madonna-Konzert und tanzen den König ein...


----------



## Dart (14. Juli 2012)

Righty schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt auch bei Doodle eingetragen
> 
> Du musst mir/uns noch verraten um wieviel Uhr das Training am Sonntag los gehen soll.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Righty,

ich hatte gehofft, dass sich noch ein paar mehr für ein Training anmelden, mit drei Leuten macht das aber wenig Sinn. Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht soll doll, der Platz steht ziemlich unter Wasser. 

Kurzum: Kein Training morgen

Vielleicht kann ich für nächstes Wochenende noch ein paar andere Interssierte aktivieren.

Gruß


----------



## Righty (14. Juli 2012)

Zwei D.... - ein Gedanke  ich hatte mir das auch schon so gedacht aber du warst mit dem Posten schneller.

Ich hatte auch überlegt, dass wir statt dessen eine Runde mit den Rädern drehen könnten aber auf Regenpausen warten wir morgen wahrscheinlich umsonst. Vielleicht klappt es ja im Laufe der kommenden Woche...

Grüße,
Righty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Jörg,
leider besch... Wetter. 

Bin nächstes WE verplant, dann ist das ja schon... 

Gibt es einen Plan B, wenn an dem Tag der Platz unter Wasser steht (Wasserball? Schlamm-Catchen?  ) oder fällt das dann flach?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Plan B, wenn an dem Tag der Platz unter Wasser steht (Wasserball? Schlamm-Catchen?  ) oder fällt das dann flach?
> 
> C.


 
Keinen Ahnung ob es einen Plan-B gibt, werde mal meinen Sohn um Klärung bitten (bei seinem Training diese Woche).

Für den Rest der Woche bin ich in der Schweiz, ich kann also nur bedingt ins Forum.


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2012)

Jetzt habe ich auch endlich mal den Flyer bekommen:


----------



## Righty (16. Juli 2012)

BBQ? 
Da gibt es ja gleich noch einen Grund mit zu machen


----------



## Righty (19. Juli 2012)

Für das Training an diesem Wochenende sieht es teilnehmermäßig wieder schlecht aus. Also setzte ich mich am Sonntag auf's Bike und fahre in die Eifel zum Nürburgring. Ich hoffe der Frittenwagen am Brünnchen steht noch


----------



## Dart (21. Juli 2012)

Das muss noch mal gepusht (schönes Denglisch) werden.

Anja und ich werden höchst wahrscheinlich morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr auf dem Baseballplatz sein. Ein paar Nachbarn möchten auch einmal ein paar Bälle schlagen.

Der Platz liegt an der Schöneshofer Str. in Neunkirchen-Wolperath.

Falls etwas dzwischen kommt werde ich hier Bescheid geben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Ich fürchte, dass ich für Samstag raus bin. Mit einer Rippenprellung Quali und Megavalanche trotzdem durchzuziehen rächt sich momentan etwas.... kann mir im Moment nicht vorstellen, am Samstag irgendetwas zu schlagen oder fangen 
Aber: es war's einfach wert 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2012)

Melli deinen Rippen wird es aber doch nicht Schaden wenn du röckchen und puscheln am Samstag aufträgst. Also keine widerrede wir sehen uns Samstag und gute Besserung


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2012)

Moin,
der Jan und die Sabine (von Tom´s Grillen) wollten ja auch am Start sein.

Melanie wechselt einfach ins Puschel-Team und cheerleadet ein wenig 

Hoffe, das Wetter hält, aktuell sagt mein Wetter 15-40l Regen, uih!?

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Melanie,

Glückwunsch zum Finish 

Ich hoffe, die Rippen machen nicht allzu lange Probleme. Es wäre aber schön, wenn wir dich trotzdem am Samstag zum puscheln D) dabei hätten.


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2012)

Für mich mal zum Überblick über die Teilnehmer:

Sun909
Moerja
Freckles
Stunt-Beck
Peter (?)
Rosi (?)
Sabine
Jan
Handlampe
Redfraggle (?)

Bitte eine Info zu den Fragezeichen .
Teamname: *Hit and Bike*

Das Turnier beginnt um 10:30, Anja und ich werden gegen 9:30 am Baseball-Platz sein. Die Anschrift für den Platz:

Neunkirchen-Nightmares
Schöneshofer Str.
53819 Neunkirchen-Wolperath


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,
der Micha und die Rosi stoßen erst mittags dazu lt. gestriger Auskunft 

Ergo seh ich das so...

1sun909
2Moerja
3Freckles
4Jan
5Sabine
6Handlampe
7righty
8Dart
9Anja

später
Stunt-Beck

???
Redfraggle
Peter

Puscheln 

Rosi?
Yogi?
Pete?
surftigresa?

grüße
C.


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, die Nur-Zum-Spaß-Reiter hatte ich vergessen.

Der König ist ja noch im Urlaub, wäre aber zum Turnier wieder im Lande. Bei Pete entscheidet die "konjunkturelle" Lage am Samstag eher kurzfristig über deren Teilnahme.


----------



## surftigresa (23. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Finish


 
Danke!  



Dart schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Rippen machen nicht allzu lange Probleme. Es wäre aber schön, wenn wir dich trotzdem am Samstag zum puscheln D) dabei hätten.


Im Moment vegetiere ich im Büro so vor mich hin und weiss nicht wirklich wo ich mich lassen soll, weil es halt von den letzten Tagen total gereizt ist. Aber ich hoffe auch, dass es schnell wieder zumindest erträglich wird, wenn ich jetzt mal ein paar Tage still halte. Und dann  kann ich mir ja immer noch überlegen, ob ich nur zum Grillen komme 

Generell sage ich aber immer lieber rechtzeitig Bescheid, als Freitag Abend damit um die Ecke zu kommen.... und zur Not habt Ihr Euch halt zu früh gefreut und ich komme doch 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Micha und die Rosi stoßen erst mittags dazu lt. gestriger Auskunft
> 
> Ergo seh ich das so...
> ...


 
Es dürfen ruhig mehr als 9 Spieler da sein, man kann ja auswechseln!

Außerdem haben wir noch ein Team von unseren Nachbarn am Start, dort scheint sich ein gewisses Defizit an Spielern einzustellen. Dort können wir auffüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Generell sage ich aber immer lieber rechtzeitig Bescheid, als Freitag Abend damit um die Ecke zu kommen.... und zur Not habt Ihr Euch halt zu früh gefreut und ich komme doch
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli


 
Alles Klar, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juli 2012)

Melli solltest du nicht kommen sieht es bei uns bestimmt so  aus!!!!!!!!!


Also lass dich nicht lumpen und komm zum grillen.

Nochmals gute Besserung

Micha


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Nur-Zum-Spaß-Reiter hatte ich vergessen.
> 
> Der König ist ja noch im Urlaub, wäre aber zum Turnier wieder im Lande. Bei Pete entscheidet die "konjunkturelle" Lage am Samstag eher kurzfristig über deren Teilnahme.



Jep! Soll aber als sogenanntes "Freies WE" endlich mal Wort halten...
Yuhuu - *STRIKE & BIKE* - gibt's Outfit-Vorschriften (Armling, Beinling, Protektion, Fullface, Schnabeltasse)??? Man will sich ja auffem Land nich' blamieren... LG, der Pete  mit Antonie und Leona (8jährig - nicht eintauschfähig)...


----------



## surftigresa (23. Juli 2012)

@Pete,
Gegen wen oder was hast Du denn versucht die arme Leona einzutauschen 

@Stuntbäcker,
Ihr  auch wenn ich komme!  Also das jetzt mal bitte nicht auf mich schieben....  
und danke für die Besserungswünsche.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Juli 2012)

Ich muß leider arbeiten !
So das Wetter mitspielt, wollte ich mich nach getaner auf´s RR schwingen
und kräftig anfeuern!


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Pete,
> Gegen wen oder was hast Du denn versucht die arme Leona einzutauschen
> 
> @Stuntbäcker,
> ...



Es war auch mehr das  gemeint wenn du nicht kommst


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Pete,
> Gegen wen oder was hast Du denn versucht die arme Leona einzutauschen
> 
> @Stuntbäcker,
> ...



Ups - Miss Verständnis!!! Darf nix aufs Spielfeld - wegen ihrer Gipfelhöhe wäre jede Aktion unter der Gürtellinie eines Normalsterbliche... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Nur-Zum-Spaß-Reiter hatte ich vergessen.
> 
> Der König ist ja noch im Urlaub, wäre aber zum Turnier wieder im Lande. Bei Pete entscheidet die "konjunkturelle" Lage am Samstag eher kurzfristig über deren Teilnahme.



...und sehr feinfühlig formuliert, lieber Jörg!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2012)

Wetterprognose gepaart mit Eventzeitpunkt ergeben folgende Ideal-Kleidungskombo:





Dem Gegner den Schnorchel wegknicken wird juristisches Nachspiel haben...


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gibt es einen Plan B, wenn an dem Tag der Platz unter Wasser steht (Wasserball? Schlamm-Catchen?  ) oder fällt das dann flach?
> 
> ...



5-15l Regen sagt mir mein Wetterradar 

wie schaut es aus?

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (27. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> 5-15l Regen sagt mir mein Wetterradar
> 
> wie schaut es aus?
> 
> ...


 
Lt. Abteilungsleiter sieht es so aus, dass das Event normal durchgezogen werden soll. Da wohl für nachmittags etwas besseres Wetter angesagt ist confused, wird evtl. der Beginn etwas verschoben.
(Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Freckles (27. Juli 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Lt. Abteilungsleiter sieht es so aus, dass das Event normal durchgezogen werden soll. Da wohl für nachmittags etwas besseres Wetter angesagt ist confused, wird evtl. der Beginn etwas verschoben.
> (Angaben ohne Gewähr)




Hi Anja, hat der Abteilungsleiter auch gesagt, wann entschieden wird, ob der Start verschoben wird? Postet ihr dann morgen früh noch mal den aktuellen Stand der Dinge?

Danke und liebe Grüße

Angela


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juli 2012)

Wir halten Euch auf den Laufenden


----------



## Dart (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe leider noch keine Infos bekommen. Unser Sohn fährt aber gleich zum Platz zum helfen, dann gibt es Infos aus erster Hand. Solange bitte mit der Fahrt warten.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2012)

...seid mir nicht böse, hab auch grad mit Jörg telefoniert, aber ich bin bei dem Wetter raus; Regenradar zeigt blaues Band mit Regen bis Mittag, dafür ist es mir von Köln zu weit.

Schade, aber trotzdem toi toi toi wer immer spielt!

Gruesss


----------



## Dart (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

habe soeben die Info bekommen, dass das Turnier stattfindet. Ich denke es sollte jeder für sich entscheiden ob er kommen möchte, wir fahren jetzt zum Platz.

Wer nicht kommt bitte kurze Info an mich; null 1 sechs drei / 89 zwo 4 acht null 6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2012)

Wir kommen und bringen für den guten Zweck watt inne Kasse


----------



## Dart (28. Juli 2012)

Also im Moment ist es hier trocken, alles wird gut. Also kommen.

PS: Das Bierfass ist schon angestochen.


----------



## Freckles (28. Juli 2012)

War ein super Event und hat echt viel Spaß gemacht!! Nächstes Mal sind wir wieder dabei .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Juli 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> War ein super Event und hat echt viel Spaß gemacht!! Nächstes Mal sind wir wieder dabei .
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Wie jetzt Angela? Du hast doch keinen einzigen Ball geschlagen?

Achso, du meinst Spaß beim zuschauen....dann hoffe ich doch, daß du beim nächsten Mal auch die Keule schwingst...


----------



## Freckles (28. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt Angela? Du hast doch keinen einzigen Ball geschlagen?
> 
> Achso, du meinst Spaß beim zuschauen....dann hoffe ich doch, daß du beim nächsten Mal auch die Keule schwingst...



Ja, genau das meinte ich . Zeig doch mal die Bilder!  .... und nicht das mit dem Täschchen vergessen .....


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2012)

Genau - Modehighlight neben einer SEHR speziellen Hose war nämlich Hörrn Handlampes Flowerstyleladyhandtäschchen (ein Erbstück vonne Familisch - Insider wissen: der Uwe war als Mädchen ausgerechnet...) Die Platzbewässerung der Anlage war durchaus 1.-Liga-tauglich, nur schaltet die Liga bei Sportbetrieb de Bewässerung ab! In MINUTEN hatte Local Jörg uns das Wissen von Generationen vermittelt - der Laie unterschätzt die Kombi aus Parabelberechnung und Fängerhandschuh völlig (und fängt auch schomal mitte Armbanduhr, hier dem Uwe nochmal ein herzliches "Autsch!") Danach iss man aber auch voll im Spiel und fängt vonne Brieftaube bis zur Pershing alles vom Himmel watt da kreucht und fleucht. Dicke Beschallung, super Catering zum fairen Trade vonne Mütters rundeten das ganze Event ab... Und - JA, Uwe - ich hatt schon paarmal "Tschüss" gesagt - aber während böse Zungen vermeintlich behaupten ich hätt mit Hörrn Stuntbeck alles bis zur Kommunion rückwärts klar gemacht ett waren nur Boppard, Filthys und Warstein - für bis zur Kommunion unseren Lifestyle zu klären müssten mers zusammen in Urlaub (und da haben diverse Damen watt gegen...) Tolles Event, ihr Multitalente!
(Beim nächsten gemeinsamen Event hätte ich die komischen Fängerteile gern mal als DH-Handschuh getestet - Bäume bis 5cm Birke lassen mich da nur lachen....) LG, der Pete Schöne Handtasche übrigens, hatte ich das erwähnt?


----------



## Dart (30. Juli 2012)

Jetzt habe ich auch endlich Zeit mich bei allen alternativen Sportlern zu bedanken. Ich glaube, es hat allen Spaß gemacht, schließlich haben wir ja den zweiten Platz erreicht .

Schade, dass das Wetter nicht ganz mitgespielt hatte, aber so konnte in der Regenpause am Mittag wenigsten für Umsatz am Grill gesorgt werden.

Leider habe ich keine eigenen Bilder gemacht, musste mich zu sehr auf das Coachen konzentrieren, damit unsere Taktik: "Wenn´s geht den Ball treffen" auch aufgeht. Uwe hatte zwischen seinen Einsätzen einige Bilder gemacht, hoffentlich bekommen wir die bald zu sehen .

Auf vielfachen Wunsch werden wir im nächsten Jahr wieder ein Team melden.


----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2012)

Da SCHREI ich doch vor Glück! ...und Jörg, ECHT!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2012)

Da es am We. ja richtig heiß werden soll schlage ich vor das wir uns im Schwimmbad vergnügen. Wie wäre es denn mit der Steinbach????

Hat noch Jemand Lust?


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. August 2012)

Ich suche jemanden, der gut und gerne Tischtennis spielt  Hier gibt es ja auch Beton-Tischtennisplatten, doch ohne Mitspieler bringen die mir nicht viel.

Ist hier jemand dabei, der Lust dazu hätte?

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## AnjaR (15. August 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da es am We. ja richtig heiß werden soll schlage ich vor das wir uns im Schwimmbad vergnügen. Wie wäre es denn mit der Steinbach????
> 
> Hat noch Jemand Lust?
> 
> ...


 

Hi Micha,
an welchen Tag hast Du gedacht? Samstag oder Sonntag?
Außerdem musst Du einem dummen Menschen mal auf die Sprünge helfen: Wo und was ist der Steinbach?
Kann man das mit Biken verbinden?

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Freckles (15. August 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> an welchen Tag hast Du gedacht? Samstag oder Sonntag?
> Außerdem musst Du einem dummen Menschen mal auf die Sprünge helfen: Wo und was ist der Steinbach?
> Kann man das mit Biken verbinden?
> ...



Hi Anja,
der Micha meint die Steinbachtalsperre in der Nähe von Euskirchen bzw. Rheinbach. Wir hatten an Sonntag gedacht, da es dann ja so superheiß werden soll. Könnte man auf jeden Fall mit Biken verbinden, allerdings haben wir den Patrick dabei und würden deshalb wohl eher mit dem Auto anreisen .
Am Samstag wollten wir allerdings eine kleine Runde mit ihm drehen, wahrscheinlich im 7Geb.
Meldet euch, wenn ihr mitwollt!
LG,
Angela


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Wollte mal Nachfragen, wie hoch das interesse hier an Fußball ist.

Würde gerne mal sehen, ob MTBler auch das Runde ins Eckige schießen können.

Und das alles in der Halle. In der Soccer-Halle in Bonn-Lessenich.
Das macht richtig spaß. Spiele das schon seit über 4 Jahre in einer "Altherren"Mannschaft.

Mittwoch Abend würde ich vorschlagen. Für 1 Stunde.
Wäre doch klasse, wenn sich hier auch 8 Leute (oder auch mehr) zusammenfinden würden. Freunde von Euch sind natürlich auch willkommen.
Also, ran an die Kugel

Was haltet Ihr davon??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (3. Februar 2013)

Hi Thomas!

Schöne Idee  Normalerweise würde ich mit einem lauten DABEI antworten..... momentan würde mir das Knie das aber glaube ich ganz schön übel nehmen. Vor allem in der Halle.

Deshalb, schweren Herzens: leider ohne mich 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## AnjaR (4. Februar 2013)

Sorry, aber Fußball ist so gar nicht mein Ding. Mittwochs geht aber eh bei mir nicht.
LG Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn es nicht diese Woche ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## Dart (4. Februar 2013)

Also für Fußball bin ich auch nicht so zu haben, Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## zett78 (4. Februar 2013)

wäre auch mal dabei, aber nicht an diesem Mittwoch.
Wie wäre es mit Soccer Halle Spich? Lessenich ist nicht gerade die schönste.


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2013)

Moin Thomas,
schön, dass du das hier nochmals mit Leben füllst!

Bin allerdings am Mittwoch jobtechnisch abends noch im "Pott", daher nicht dabei...

Viel Spaß und pass auf deine Knochen auf, es sei denn, du suchst noch ein Kostüm für Samstag 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Thomas, 

würd ich gern mitspielen. Kann aber im Februar frühestens am 27.  Sieht ja eher nach 3-4 Spielern aus em Forum aus. Ist Mi´s bei dir fest oder biste da flexibel? Könnte evtl noch den ein oder anderen Arbeitskollegen dafür gewinnen. Oder deine Altherren müssen aushelfen


VG Dirk


----------



## Giom (29. März 2013)

Ostern-schneemann-wettbewerb


----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2014)

Hole den Fred mal wieder nach oben!Habe heute gesehen,daß die Alanushochschule auch einen Beachvolleyballplatz angelegt hat!Da hätte ich große Lust zu!Wer noch?Wetter muss natürlich stimmen!


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2014)

Wo ist das?


----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2014)

Bei uns um die Ecke!


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2014)

Klingt lustisch - Aspekt: Schnee kann noch kommen...(dem rheinischen Gärtner gaukelt ja in Punkto Eisheilige keiner en X fürn U) in Sachen 3-Lagen-Flexi-Kleidung macht uns Bikern doch kaum jemand watt vor (Förster haben ausschließlich Kettler-Loden)
und ett (ett Alfter...) liegt auch eher im Epizentrum der anderweitig-Aktiven! Mission: Blog-verfolgen! LG, der Pete ...und Jörg & Anja könnten vorgeben irgendwo inne Ebene ein "Geheimteam" zu formen....


----------

